# Autobiography Thread (merged)



## Fogpatrol 1.0

Anyone else need to write one and give it once you are at St-Jean?

Can I write it on a piece of paper or does it have to be printed from a computer?


----------



## D-n-A

Yea, its done in both the Reg Force and Reserve.  All the ones I've done had to be printed by hand, since we didn't have any computer access, I would assume its the same everywhere.


----------



## AlphaCharlie

On my weekend BMQ we just had to have them in the next weekend, and i'm almost positive they didn't read them.


----------



## ark

Unless they have provided you with a paper to write your autobiography, do it on a computer and make sure you keep an electronic copy somewhere. That way if you take another cours (instructors usually ask an autobiography on every courses), all you will have to do is simply update your exisiting one.


----------



## Andyd513

I didn't even change bases, instructors, or anything between courses and they still made us write 2 seperate auto-biographies. All we did was eat, drink and breath basic for 4 weeks and we had to rewrite the exact same thing for the exact same people. So, judging by that I'm assuming you'll be writing an autobio quite often in the military.


----------



## Pencil Tech

Ark is absolutely right. They've wanted on o evry course I've been on and because they always get you to write it out by hand I've always done it from scratch each time. One of these days I'll make a copy of one!  :


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

AlphaCharlie said:
			
		

> i'm almost positive they didn't read them.



From what instructors have told me, the whole purpose of the autobiography is so that they could get a general picture of the candidates in the first week of course before actually getting to know them (ex. family life, education, etc.) Also it helps staff know of any potential issues that could come up throughout course (ex. kid being born, etc.)


----------



## Bob the builder

Daryl J said:
			
		

> You have to write an autobiography? What exactly did you guys right about? Any details would be awesome.



I got given a piece of paper with everything I needed to include.  So hopefully that happens everywhere.


----------



## Da_man

Whats the point of those things?  Im sick of writting autobiographies


----------



## D-n-A

Da_man said:
			
		

> Whats the point of those things?   Im sick of writting autobiographies





			
				Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> From what instructors have told me, the whole purpose of the autobiography is so that they could get a general picture of the candidates in the first week of course before actually getting to know them (ex. family life, education, etc.) Also it helps staff know of any potential issues that could come up throughout course (ex. kid being born, etc.)


----------



## Northern Touch

Oh lord, I think I wrote 4 of them on my BMQ.
The intial one.
Then a neater version.
Then another one which are Sec. Cmdr specifically asked to be a story, somethign interesting that actually "gripped" the reader.  Ex. One of my buddies started off by writing about the car accident he was in
Then a 4th one since the PLt. Cmdr needed "real" autobiagraphies.
Then one for my lighter because it fell out of my pocker during push ups and was found by a MCPL who decided i should write a biography for the lighter as well.


----------



## rounder

Northern touch... you got screwed man. Let me guess you were in C Company during this years ARC.

PS, I'm a section commander and LFCATC standards makes you sign them after you read them. To be honest I skimmed over all of them and then if a problem arose with that candidate I'd re-read it. And they must be done by hand.


----------



## PARAMEDIC

firstly can you start on your biography before you head out to bmq , just so that you can add the military life when you get there and are asked to produce one.

secondly how long do they actually want it to be, coz im guessing if it were a 200 pg paperback wouldnt really have a lot of people reading it.

thx


----------



## rounder

This is right from the LFCATC web sight


ASSIGNMENT - AUTOBIOGRAPHY

1.	In an effort to become better acquainted, it is asked that you write an autobiography of approximately 200 words or more of your life to date.

2.	The autobiography will be treated as CONFIDENTIAL and will be read only by those officers involved in your training.

3.	It is designed only as an aid in assisting your course staff in getting to know you.

4.	Listed below are a few of the points you should consider in writing your autobiography:

	a.	Pre-School:

		(1)	Place of Birth,
		(2)	Number in Family, and
		(3)	Rural or Town.

	b.	School:

		(1)	Sports played, awards won,
		(2)	Type of School (separate, public),
		(3)	County or town,
		(4)	Organizations belonged to and positions held, i.e. scouts,
			cubs, cadets, student council, and 
		(5)	Final grade attained.

	c.	Family member's occupations and accomplishments.

	d.	When did you leave school and for what reasons?

	e.	What were your parents, brothers and sisters feelings about your 			decision to join the Canadian Forces? 

	f.	What made you decide to join the Reserves?

	g.	What are your career ambitions in the Canadian Forces?

	h.	What is your Military Occupation Code (MOC) i.e. Infantry, 				Armoured, Cook etc, and why did you choose it?

	j.	What do you expect to be your ultimate accomplishment in the 				Canadian Forces?

5.	Please write clearly.


----------



## rounder

Remeber it must be blue ink  double spaced on 8 1/2 by 14 paper... Print it neatly... don't fold it... make it presentable... like a resume


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Rounder said:
			
		

> To be honest I skimmed over all of them and then if a problem arose with that candidate I'd re-read it.



Skimmed them?


----------



## rounder

> Skimmed them?




     Just to make sure that there wasn't anything in there the Padre should know about. I find it more effective to read them once you know the faces of the candidates.


----------



## Greasyoldman

On every course you do nowadays, BMQ, SQ, DP1, JLC, CAP, Phase, whatever your flavour is, you will have to write an autobiography with criteria dictated from the course staff. Usually it's just a personal history with reasons why you joined, and what you plan to do with your career. ANd yes, your course staff will read (they're actually quite amusing). It's to give the staff an idea of who they are teaching and who to look out for. If someone has had a troubled past for whatever reason, they may have to be watched a little more carefully then others. Your autobiographies should be placed in your course files. At the end of your course when you sign your course report, have a look through your file, and you should find it on the left hand side near the bottom of the stack. If you wrote 4 biographies, and only 1 is in there, then the staff was just cocking you for their own amusement. It happens. When I was a new recruit I had to write a biography on a nickle found under my bed. He was a Russian Paratrooper who defected to Canada and wanted to join the reserves. I had to carry that nickle (the staff marked it so I couldn't replace it if I had lost it) around in my pocket for weeks, and if I was asked where he was, I had better be able to produce him... now when I see a candidate with a dust bunny in the palm of his hand held out for inspection, I can't help by smile.

Ty


----------



## Sharpey

In a nut shell...

Princinple of Leadership: Know your Soldiers and promote their welfare.

Autobiographies are used for instructors to get to know their candidates and help understand them. And of course (shhh) sometimes to get a bit of a chuckle. (ya' know, all the Sniper and JTF2 hopefulls)


----------



## Highland Laddie

AlphaCharlie said:
			
		

> On my weekend BMW we just had to have them in the next weekend, and I'm almost positive they didn't read them.



Oh yes, the staff do. I'm a Course O for a BMQ course that just started, and let me tell you reading them can be quite entertaining. "Joining or starting my own Canadian spy agency", "join JTF2"(lots of this), "kill people", or "I like to torture small animals" are just some of the more memorable ones over the years ;D.

On a serious note, the bios to provide us with insight on troops, their backgrounds, interests, and how they think. You'd be surprised how much you can learn about recruits from them.


----------



## jswift872

I had to write two, one for BMQ and one for SQ, they must like reading about me.... :


----------



## ackland

48Highlander said:
			
		

> It's military beurocracy at it's best.   Your file from BMQ gets sent away to some mysterious place, and a brand new one is generated for your SQ.   Therefore, anything that had to be put in your BMQ file now has to be generated and filed in the SQ file.   Some things, such as data capture sheets and emergency notification forms can be photocopied, but the autobiography has to be done by hand, so you end up having to re-do it.



That mysterious place is the Archives. They stay on file for X number of years to be refered to if necessary. Ie you are getting charged and you back ground is coming into question.


----------



## Meridian

Why in this day and age none of this is computerized mind boggles me.
 Actually it doesnt.

A fellow student at school is a fairly high level Health Canada bureaucrat and he was saying that he is shocked at the amount of "oldtimers' in the public service that refuse to use computerised services or the full abilities of the technology we already have; let alone proactively seek out other (cost-saving, time-saving) ventures.


----------



## ackland

Meridian said:
			
		

> Why in this day and age none of this is computerized mind boggles me.
> Actually it doesnt.
> 
> A fellow student at school is a fairly high level Health Canada bureaucrat and he was saying that he is shocked at the amount of "oldtimers' in the public service that refuse to use computerised services or the full abilities of the technology we already have; let alone proactively seek out other (cost-saving, time-saving) ventures.



We need to keep the originals for legal reasons. IE signiatures and to have the legal document when required. Most information in the CF is electronic and can be access that way. Class B info can not be stored on computer for securty reasons. All course file are protected B when completed.


----------



## Meridian

There are multiple legal alternatives for this.

Scanning is one. You can warehouse all the archival signatures if you really want for the 7 years.... but they shouldn't be required unless something goes to court. Otherwise, use the computer systems.


----------



## freezi_girl

Highland Laddie said:
			
		

> Oh yes, the staff do. I'm a Course O for a BMQ course that just started, and let me tell you reading them can be quite entertaining. "Joining or starting my own Canadian spy agency", "join JTF2"(lots of this), "kill people", or "I like to torture small animals" are just some of the more memorable ones over the years ;D.
> 
> On a serious note, the bios to provide us with insight on troops, their backgrounds, interests, and how they think. You'd be surprised how much you can learn about recruits from them.



I did my first weekend of BMQ last week, and we all wrote our autobiographies, but everyone in our section (except for 1 person) had to rewrite them. Is it because it's going to be some kind of official type document thing. .. .... or just cause? 
Thanks (ASHofCownsU)

4SYTH


----------



## ackland

:: SiC TRANSiT GLORiA MUNDi :: said:
			
		

> I did my first weekend of BMQ last week, and we all wrote our autobiographies, but everyone in our section (except for 1 person) had to rewrite them. Is it because it's going to be some kind of official type document thing. .. .... or just cause?
> Thanks (ASHofCownsU)
> 
> 4SYTH



It's becuase either the staff felt that they were not writen neat enough or they they felt they did not get enough details. The autobio is for them to get an insight into your life so far and to allow them to sense any potential problems that may arrise form you life. Ie pregnant girl friend. drug problems and so on  so forth


----------



## Observer23

The autobiography is an exercise in literacy.  Your reading skills are tested by how closely you can follow the instructions in a written form.  Sometimes a candidate may be required to rewrite their autobiography because they failed to actually read the instruction (not because they can't read).  It is hand written to demonstrate penmanship and spelling (No spell checker).  It also helps prove that the member actually wrote it him/herself.  I've actually read one that was copied for another candidate.  The two candidates were brought forward and appropriately disciplined.  It was almost the same word for word however the guy couldn't keep his gender straight on paper.  Why an autobiography?  It is the easiest assignment that everyone can actually write to a limited standard.  â Å“What I did for summer vacation, â Å“ would offer to great of a difference of interpretation between members and staff.  Pte Hemmingway, E and Pte Simpson, B's opinion of what this assignment entails would be to broad to apply the same standard.


----------



## Military mind

ark said:
			
		

> you keep an electronic copy somewhere. That way if you take another cours (instructors usually ask an autobiography on every courses), all you will have to do is simply update your exisiting one.



thats the best advice regarding autobiography: KEEP A COPY OF IT !!! so you dont have to start from scratch on every course...


----------



## Jungle

All career courses, up to and including DP4 (MWO course) require an autobiography. Get used to it...
Keep an electronic copy and update it before every course.


----------



## 48Highlander

Military mind said:
			
		

> thats the best advice regarding autobiography: KEEP A COPY OF IT !!! so you dont have to start from scratch on every course...



Sorry, but (if I remember correctly) the handouts that come with the course package specificaly state that the autobiography will be done in blue pen.  In other words, printouts or photocopies will be returned to you with instructions to write a new one.  Ofcourse, some staff may decide to make an exception, just don't count on it.


----------



## Mischiefz

I think they meant keep an electronic copy so that when your required to write one, you have it there to copy ( handwrite out....) without having remember everything all over. Good time saver imo


----------



## TCBF

When I was a Platoon Commander in St. Jean, I would ask nicely if any one had wisely decided to save me valuable time by pre-writing their biography.  Some would smile and say "Yes, Warrant!"  I would then collect them and make them all do it again by hand.  Why?

1.  Pressure - you learn a lot about someone when they write under pressure.

2. No time to edit.  Amazing.  I told another instructor that if we could take a 60 man platoons  of autobiographies and show the people of Canada what some of their youth went through - the reality of life - we would have a bestseller.  You know the first half hour of "Full Metal Jacket"? That is NOTHING compared to what some kids have gone through in their home lives before joining the Army.  

3. Penmanship, Grammer, general Literacy.  Indicators of future coping problems due to FAS/ADD/ADHD/sociopathic issues, etc.  The recruits of today are tomorrows RSMs.  We are already a semi-literate Army, we can't afford to get worse. At some point, It's just bad economics to throw good money after bad.  We have to cut our losses.  Sorry.

4. I would stay that night until ALL the bios were written, then I would take them home and read them.  I would re-read about a fifth, then re-reread about one or two more.  I would get to sleep about three or four, but, it had to be done.  

Tom


----------



## Glorified Ape

Fogpatrol 1.0 said:
			
		

> Anyone else need to write one and give it once you are at St-Jean?
> 
> Can I write it on a piece of paper or does it have to be printed from a computer?



Yeah, I wrote mine and they made me re-write it in hand a few days after I got there. It's a make-work project - don't take it too seriously.


----------



## TCBF

"don't take it too seriously."

You might not have to, but the staff sure will!   ;D

Tom


----------



## Glorified Ape

TCBF said:
			
		

> "don't take it too seriously."
> 
> You might not have to, but the staff sure will!     ;D
> 
> Tom



I meant not to stress over it too much. We all arrived with our auto-biographies ready and they had us re-write them to a different format (I believe just to mess with us).


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> I meant not to stress over it too much. We all arrived with our auto-biographies ready and they had us re-write them to a different format (I believe just to mess with us).



Or to teach you how to follow instructions.  Someday you will go from a 23U to a 23A, and enforcing those kinds of demands will be your job.  Might want to start practicing now, as opposed to 



> don't take it too seriously.



Dave


----------



## TCBF

And, as I stated above, you learn a lot about someone who has to - under pressure - write a literate (+-) answer to a simple question, sans the aide of spellcheck, the guy beside you, Ma, etc.

Tom


----------



## Glorified Ape

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Or to teach you how to follow instructions.  Someday you will go from a 23U to a 23A, and enforcing those kinds of demands will be your job.  Might want to start practicing now, as opposed to



It's quite possible they did do it for that reason. I'm just telling the guy not to stress the small stuff too much - it distracts you from concentrating on the more important things. Don't get me wrong, details are important and all, I just found that myself and alot of other people focused so much on relatively minor issues that we missed the big picture sometimes.

I'm not telling him not to take it seriously, just not to worry about it too much. I remember stressing about things in IAP that I realized later were really nothing to worry about. Of course they needed to be done, but their importance wasn't such that they should have been stressed about nearly to the degree that I did. 




			
				TCBF said:
			
		

> And, as I stated above, you learn a lot about someone who has to - under pressure - write a literate (+-) answer to a simple question, sans the aide of spellcheck, the guy beside you, Ma, etc.
> 
> Tom



We already had them written (typed), we just had to condense them and copy them into a handwritten format. Maybe it was for the reason you suggested, maybe it was because the staff wanted a shorter version given the number of bios they had to read, maybe it was to keep us occupied in our off time since we hadn't been issued kit and weren't being inspected yet.


----------



## TCBF

We actually read them and learned a lot, but I collected the typed ones FIRST.  With nothing to go by, a lot of back home truth came out.

Tom


----------



## Standards

Having read a few zillion biographies (as part of reviewing student and staff files), here's a couple of points from my perspective.

For junior courses (i.e. BMQ, SQ and DP 1 trades training) it is always hand written (in my experience).  A typed printout is generally acceptable for higher level courses, but in the end it depends on what the course joining instruction state and on the course staff.

If it's not legible, you will end up writing it again, so take the time to make the first one right.  Funnily enough I have never had difficulty reading a female student's biography but some of the male one's almost made me go blind.

Your biography is inserted into your student file and they are held for a minimum of five years before being archived.

Doug


----------



## Sivad

OK the good thing is this is easier than pushups but a couple of things worry me, 1. my handwriting is horrendous, i must print which isn't much better really.  Is printing accepted.  2. My spelling and grammer has fallen off a cliff since school ended ooh about 10 years ago. Thanks to spell check.  I believe computers make you dumber.


----------



## 48Highlander

Sivad said:
			
		

> OK the good thing is this is easier than pushups but a couple of things worry me, 1. my handwriting is horrendous, i must print which isn't much better really.   Is printing accepted.   2. My spelling and grammer has fallen off a cliff since school ended ooh about 10 years ago. Thanks to spell check.   I believe computers make you dumber.



Uh, "hand written" as in "created by hand", it doesn't matter if it's written or printed though, just can't be typed.  I prefer printed script over written script since most people have atrocious hand-writing.  If it's so messy as to be illegible, you'll end up having to re-write it.


----------



## c4th

Sivad said:
			
		

> Is printing accepted.



Yes it is and it is preferred if not required.  As a reader of many autobiographies and other hand written military correspondence I usually demand PRINTED, ALL CAPS, BLOCK LETTERS.

The Concise Oxford Canadian English dictionary is a good alternative to spell check.  Though, so is typing out your bio, editing it and copying it by hand.

Save a copy, you will probably need one on every career course between now and NATO War College.


----------



## Dilea_Gu_Bas

One of the major points that people usually get picked up for is not taking it seriously and making their autobiography into a big joke. Don't write stuff about how you want big guns to pick up chicks... that's just ignant...

Write the truth, and dont be a suck up


----------



## canadianblue

In my joining instructions the booklet says 500 word document and it can either be handwritten or word processed...


----------



## 48Highlander

Was that supposed to be a question?


----------



## canadianblue

No, I'm just saying that my instructions are different then the ones that have been posted on this thread.


----------



## mstorey

No matter what you have heard I can tell you with certainty that your Auto biography must be hand written, neat and at least 300-400 words. You will be given a format to follow with your welcome package on arrival here at CFLRS.


----------



## mstorey

I am not saying that what has been posted before is wrong, because each school has it's own format and weather you do your BMQ in CFLRS or Borden things my be different. however my last post on this subject is a direct quote from the CFLRS welcome package.


----------



## canadianblue

Mine is dated August 2005, and the instructions for writing are as follows.

Write on 8 1/2 by 11 inch paper. Handwriteen documents should be legibly written, double spaced, and single sided. Computerized documents should be double spaced and single sided. Any summaries that are poorly written will have to be done over again.


----------



## mstorey

That may be so however i am preparing to start teaching a course on Sept 12 2005 and the package directions state your Bio must be between 300-400 words, 8 1/2 by 14 lined paper, double spaced in blue pen written neatly.


----------



## NiTz

Hahah..don't be nervous about the autobiography guys... write one before you get to st-jean. Write it in any way you wish because they're gonna ask you to write it again AT LEAST twice because they'll say it's shit. All the group will have to get to the same standard and most of the people will fuck off at least twice and they'll put all the autobiographies in the garbage... I wrote mine 3 times plus the time I wrote it before getting to st-jean.

so my advice is : write one of at least 300 words but not more than 400 then keep it in your locker and when they'll ask for it you just copy it but I tell you, it must be hand written and WELL written. I didn't think they would check it for real, but when my mcpl asked me if my father was born in Jonquiere I just went .. ooohhh lol

Anyways.. good luck and don't worry, they'll tell you what to do and when to do it, the only problem you'll get is to find time to do what they ask for!

cheers!


----------



## Meridian

Im not sure if it is different for CFRS or CFLS but when I joined it HAD to be typed, and those who submitted crap were called on it and rewrote. It was not made as a group activity, because its personal and confidential. This was during my entry at CFSJ (RMC). When we went over to IAP, we were again told to TYPE the same bio, but update it given our new military experiences. Handwriting wasn't acceptable.

Not sure if this is because we were OCdts, or that our staff didnt really care, or what.


----------



## TCBF

Meridian, 

I stated this way back, but will repeat that as Recruit Instructors we insisted on a handwritten product done when we wanted them to do it - in the barracks, right away.

Handwritten under stress, we learned a lot more about the REAL (not edited) backgounds of our people.

a very effective tool. i read them all in bed the night they were written, and out of a Platoon of 60, I would read ten of them again, getting to sleep about 0300.

THAT is how seriously we treated the hand written product.

Tom


----------



## Meridian

Fair enough... too be honest, while I was certain our staff had read the bios (they used info from it in speaking with us initially), I got the impression that they approached it as makework.

I guess its one of those depends-on-your-DS type of things.


----------



## Michael OLeary

CANADIAN ARMY JOURNAL, VOL 8, NO 4, OCT 1954

*HOW TO WRITE EFFECTIVE ENGLISH*

By COLONEL STROME GALLOWAY, ED, PSC, THE ROYAL CANADIAN REGIMENT*

http://regimentalrogue.com/srsub/sd-galloway.htm


----------



## muskrat89

Autobiography - 200 words - easy... and I had a lot more years to cram in than you do.



> I was born and raised in New Brunswick, Canada. In addition to being a former soldier, millwright, and trapper; I'm an avid hunter and fisherman as well. An accomplished writer, I had my first Outdoor Column in High School, with Wilderness Tales N Trails, which eventually became the Maritime Sportsman. I lived five years in Northern Maine before moving to Arizona. More recently, I have been a Staff Writer and Assistant Editor with the Arizona Outdoorsman magazine. Currently, I am a freelance writer and editor, and have several feature stories per month (including an Outdoor Column) in the Johnson Ranch Hot Spot Journal. My newest project is Editor-in-Chief at Outdoor Product Research Services. I am a member of the Western Outdoor Writers. I am also a Hunting Staff member with G-Bowhunting as well as Rocky Mountain Broadheads. I reside with my wife Karole and daughter Mikaela, in Queen Creek, Arizona, which is about 50 miles southeast of Metro Phoenix. I am currently employed as a Facilities Manager at a metal stamping company. In addition, I am the Proprietor of a Booking Agent business - Parched Muskrat Adventures, where I enjoy working with hunting and fishing Outfitters from around the world.


----------



## TCBF

J**** H. Tapdancing C*****, how did we spend seven pages on this?   There should be an Armydotca ban on talking about anything to do with recruit school.

Bloody well show up where and when you are told to, with what you are told to bring.   Once there, do what you are told, when you are told, and how you are told to do it.

There.

I said it.

The secret is out.

Tom


----------



## Joe Blow

> Bloody well show up where and when you are told to, with what you are told to bring.  Once there, do what you are told, when you are told, and how you are told to do it.



I understand the sentiment, but in the guidelines for the bio they suggest you include family information that is (in my case..) not generally assumed to be public (or at least government / employer) domain.  For ex.: "your family members and their occupations"  (??! ..Pardon me?  )  (EDIT: That smiley face is too angry.. but you get the idea..)

So, my question is this; will they insist that all of the suggested points are included in your bio.?  ..Because frankly I intend to gloss over the bits that don't really concern me and/or the CF directly.  

I don't mean to sound prickly here ..but I don't see how the occupations of my family members are really relevant to the matter at hand.


----------



## TCBF

TCBF said:
			
		

> When I was a Platoon Commander in St. Jean, I would ask nicely if any one had wisely decided to save me valuable time by pre-writing their biography.  Some would smile and say "Yes, Warrant!"  I would then collect them and make them all do it again by hand.  Why?
> 
> 1.  Pressure - you learn a lot about someone when they write under pressure.
> 
> 2. No time to edit.  Amazing.  I told another instructor that if we could take a 60 man platoons  of autobiographies and show the people of Canada what some of their youth went through - the reality of life - we would have a bestseller.  You know the first half hour of "Full Metal Jacket"? That is NOTHING compared to what some kids have gone through in their home lives before joining the Army.
> 
> 3. Penmanship, Grammer, general Literacy.  Indicators of future coping problems due to FAS/ADD/ADHD/sociopathic issues, etc.  The recruits of today are tomorrows RSMs.  We are already a semi-literate Army, we can't afford to get worse. At some point, It's just bad economics to throw good money after bad.  We have to cut our losses.  Sorry.
> 
> 4. I would stay that night until ALL the bios were written, then I would take them home and read them.  I would re-read about a fifth, then re-reread about one or two more.  I would get to sleep about three or four, but, it had to be done.
> 
> Tom


----------



## armyrules

I got my autobiography all written and completed. I wrote two copies just in case but that probably won't matter from the other posts I've read it looks like I will be writing yet agian another copy of my ohhh sooo extravagent life.  (yeah right) Well good luck to all you other guys/gals that are procrastoning and waiting until the day before!!  Plus its only 500 word not too bad!

:cheers:


----------



## luciano

Has a recruit ever tested the theroy that the instructors don't read them?


----------



## Michael OLeary

luciano said:
			
		

> Has a recruit ever tested the theroy that the instructors don't read them?



Don't you mean:

".... and lived?"

Yes, the staff read them.   And the Pl WO and Pl Comd will probably read all of them, so don't copy your buddy's from another section either.


----------



## Shamrock

...and then hand them back with grammar corrected.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

I typed up my autobiography on computer and then transcribed it by hand.  I heard that they sometimes like to collect the papers and then make everyone redo them so I kept the typed version in my pocket. (and hoped that they wouldn't think to ask for that one) They asked for the autobiography, I handed it to them I only saw it one other time during the "getting to know you meeting" with my section leader.

With that said,  there were people who had to rewrite their autobiography 5+ times. Sometimes for sloppy handwriting, othertimes for missing key information. The rest, putting in things that don't belong.  "Well that is everything about me but I read that I need 500 words so I guess I will continue to talk about the paper oh wait, there, 500" <-- unacceptable

I was given a few tips  (okay I badgered anyone who'd ever gone to boot camp until I knew every little detail I could) including info on writing the autobiography.

Grey is good,  save outstanding for later in the course.  I was told not to ever tell them more than they requested, for example the languages I speak - and even then play it down.  (Writing in the autobiography "I speak more languages than the UN and I'm going to outrank you in a year" is a bad idea.)  I know it sounds strange not to be advised to "impress". My experience was that they were far to busy with the guys who were giving them grief to hand out cookies to the keener's. I've found it easy to simply not be noticed,  without a reason most of the staff will simply slide on by you with only passing intrest.

My autobiography is 550 words of pure pablum.  Everything they asked for, exactly as they asked for it written in a way that gives away nothing else.  I'm thinking they have to read at least 10 of these,  if mine is uninteresting - raising no red flags, it is one less thing to deal with when I'm rushing around. 

Just the advice I've been given with my personal observations.  I've said it before,  I'll say it here - enjoy it, this is the fun part.


----------



## TCBF

Notice to Recruit Instructors: 

"Insert Quote
I typed up my autobiography on computer and then transcribed it by hand.  I heard that they sometimes like to collect the papers and then make everyone redo them so I kept the typed version in my pocket. (and hoped that they wouldn't think to ask for that one) They asked for the autobiography, I handed it to them I only saw it one other time during the "getting to know you meeting" with my section leader."

Ref the above: Don't Be Lazy!  Do NOT accept typed autobiographies!  Give out 'special' paper so previously written autobiographies cannot be handed in!



Tom


----------



## mysteriousmind

I just don't understand why the panic with written vs computer written Bio.

I have a really bad hand writting...and I don't think re-writing my bio 5x times will make me a batter soldier.

Should we just get the paper computer typed...as a requisite when we arrived on our course....

Advantage...less lost of time....much more readable for the instructor. 

We are in 2006 not in the 60's were computer were not available...

I type more on my computer then I write with a pen.

(It is  my op onion) :-\


----------



## George Wallace

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I just don't understand why the panic with written vs computer written Bio.
> I have a really bad hand writting...and I don't think re-writing my bio 5x times will make me a batter soldier.
> Should we just get the paper computer typed...as a requisite when we arrived on our course....
> Advantage...less lost of time....much more readable for the instructor.
> We are in 2006 not in the 60's were computer were not available...
> I type more on my computer then I write with a pen.
> (It is  my op onion) :-\



Quite a few points on what you just wrote.

First.  Your opinion doesn't count.

Second.  When you don't have a calculator or a computer, for a multitude of reasons, you will have what soldiers over 1000 years have used with great success, their brains, a pencil and paper.

Third.  How long is the extension cord that you are willing to carry to provide power to your computer, if you have one?

There are a lot more points, but I'll let you digest these ones first.


----------



## Dissident

Thou shall not start an autobiography with:

"I was born in Montreal, after escaping multiple scheduled abortions..."

Staff will NOT share the humor, or even appreciate the honesty.


----------



## mysteriousmind

I understand.


But...I dont agree....and since Im not have started yet my BMQ...I can say it 

If they tell me to write it...il do it.


----------



## TCBF

"I was born in Montreal, after escaping multiple scheduled abortions..."

- Interesting point. Say, how many future recruits does Canada lose by aborting 100,000 babies a year?


----------



## korey

There is a very high chance you will have to re-write your autobiography. I just finished my fourth one haha


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

TCBF said:
			
		

> Ref the above: Don't Be Lazy!  Do NOT accept typed autobiographies!  Give out 'special' paper so previously written autobiographies cannot be handed in!



Okay,  I'll admit it,  that vexed me.  I think I was just called lazy.  In truth I am a bad speller.  I wanted to have a good autobiography so I prepaired it before hand.  It wasn't about doing it the easy way,  it wasn't about somehow cheating the system it was about prepairing in advance so that I could do the best job I could. I had heard that they collect the papers before hand and then make people rewrite them or give out special paper to write on so I kept a good copy folded up in my pocket in case I had to write it over.  I saw about a third of the students had to redo them because of poor handwriting and other issues.  Mine looked nice, had exactly the information they requested (and nothing more) and was 527 words, not including my name. They accepted it and while other people were getting flack for not doing it right I was on break enjoying my diet coke addiction in the fresh air with the other people who did it right the first time. (there were people who after three days and six submissions hadn't produced a proper autobiography.)

The autobiography's serve a purpose.  They let your instructors get to know you, so they can make better decisions in your training.  There are many other opportunities for them to test and challenge your metal, I think this shows them who can get the job done if the person knows exactly what is expected of them and they have more than enough time to do it. 

I'm on a new course this weekend.  I still have the biography on my computer, I'm going to use the exact same one,  the only section that has changed is previous experience. I'll print it out, transcribe by hand and keep the print out version in my pocket in case I have to redo it, as a reference for spelling.


----------



## DevilsFury

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I understand.
> 
> 
> But...I dont agree....and since Im not have started yet my BMQ...I can say it
> 
> If they tell me to write it...il do it.



If that is the attitude you are starting with, I cant wait for you to show up. In reference to autobiographies, everything that has been said on this site is generally correct. All this banter in reference to specific details, dont sweat it until you get here and see what kind of staff you have.


----------



## TCBF

"Okay,  I'll admit it,  that vexed me.  I think I was just called lazy. "

- Read it more and it will vex you less: I was encouraging the instructors not to be lazy by accepting pre-typed autobiographies.  The reasons why are HERE:

Quote from: TCBF on February 20, 2005, 01:04:26
When I was a Platoon Commander in St. Jean, I would ask nicely if any one had wisely decided to save me valuable time by pre-writing their biography.  Some would smile and say "Yes, Warrant!"  I would then collect them and make them all do it again by hand.  Why?

1.  Pressure - you learn a lot about someone when they write under pressure.

2. No time to edit.  Amazing.  I told another instructor that if we could take a 60 man platoons  of autobiographies and show the people of Canada what some of their youth went through - the reality of life - we would have a bestseller.  You know the first half hour of "Full Metal Jacket"? That is NOTHING compared to what some kids have gone through in their home lives before joining the Army.  

3. Penmanship, Grammer, general Literacy.  Indicators of future coping problems due to FAS/ADD/ADHD/sociopathic issues, etc.  The recruits of today are tomorrows RSMs.  We are already a semi-literate Army, we can't afford to get worse. At some point, It's just bad economics to throw good money after bad.  We have to cut our losses.  Sorry.

4. I would stay that night until ALL the bios were written, then I would take them home and read them.  I would re-read about a fifth, then re-reread about one or two more.  I would get to sleep about three or four, but, it had to be done.  

Tom


----------



## TCBF

I'm sorry, but did I not make the four reasons above CLEAR ENOUGH?


----------



## aesop081

TCBF said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but did I not make the four reasons above CLEAR ENOUGH?



TCBF, as a former CFSME instructor i have found student biographies to be an indicator o alot of things.  One year i had a student who worte his biography and it was incomprehensible.  The student in question could not even spell his own last name the correct way 4 times out of 5.

Yes instructors do read them, i know i read every single one and had some good laughs and like you , was horrified at some of the stories.  It gave me insight into the mind of my students and on more than a few occasion i could relate what i had read to the behaviour exibited y that same student.

Mysteriousmind........you as of yet do not know enough to question what is required of you. It is irrelevant wether you agree or not.  Not one in St-Jean is going to seek your opinion.


----------



## mysteriousmind

I understand that my opinions is worth as much as much as the dirth I have on my boots after working a day outside... wich is nothing. And ill live with it.  


I will continue to say what I always said.


*What ever they will be telling to do ill do it. ill shut up and do it like if it was the best thing I ever did. *


----------



## medaid

Auto-bios also lets the instructors see how closely the soldier can follow instructions. Also...just a side note, the 7-day BOQ is nothing like the BMQ you will experience, either at St-Jean or at your local units.


----------



## Yeoman

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Don't you mean:
> 
> ".... and lived?"
> 
> Yes, the staff read them.   And the Pl WO and Pl Comd will probably read all of them, so don't copy your buddy's from another section either.



heck I had my OC read mine........well twice actually. had the same Capt run both the reserve and regs biq for me. 
still remember talking to him about why I joined up.
Greg


----------



## siky

When I did DP2A, (Machine Gunner), I had to write a biography for my course, as with any course including PLQ. This was back in 2002, when crap in the world was starting to go nuts. One of those instructors was then Sgt. Richard Nolan. I had lost some friends in the Sept. 11 attacks, and was thinking at that time getting out of the Army. On the march back from the ranges on almost the last day of the course, he asked me if I was going to stay in the army or get out. For sure staff read them.

Before I transfered to the regs (I'm EME now), I was instructing on a RES BMQ, and we were told to read all the candidates Bio's and submit and shortened version of it to the PLT. Commander. ANd through out the course, it allowed us, and him, to get to know the candidates better. (And learn who the disturbed ones are).

BTW: My current course at CFSEME, is the only one that I've never had to write one, why is that?


----------



## armyrules

just finished my BMQ in Meaford before Christmas break and in my joining instructions I was told to have one ahead of time, so I did and the instructors made us sit down and write another one fresh from the start. I still have the one that I wrote before I left for BMQ. 

I had to write mine because we didn't have access to a computer at the time. Plus the instructors would nevcer miss a chance to jack you up even for your bad handwriting.


----------



## Cardstonkid

I know my instructor read mine. He made comments about me that were directly related to what I had  written. I think it is a great idea and has great value.


----------



## sgtdixon

Always Start you course autobiography with the sentence

"Like Many Children, Pte. XXXXX was Born"

trust me


----------



## Shamrock

A guy on my PLQ wrote his in 2nd person.  Section commander made him rewrite it in 1st and 3rd.


----------



## medaid

wow... that is... wow... LMAO I cant imagine what was going throught your Section Comander's mind at the time... this is classic!! I must learn this for future courses that I'm staffing on.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

Shamrock said:
			
		

> A guy on my PLQ wrote his in 2nd person.  Section commander made him rewrite it in 1st and 3rd.



How can a person write about oneself in the second person? (Without sounding odd.)

Zell,  you're asking a silly question,  speaking outside of the third person always sounds odd.


----------



## Shamrock

"If you were Cpl Bloggins, you would have been born on...your parents were..."


----------



## Brads MM

luciano said:
			
		

> Has a recruit ever tested the theroy that the instructors don't read them?


As A Current Instructor at CFLRS, WE DO READ THEM, they are kept with the platoon staff throughout the course and they are included in the end course package turned into standards.


----------



## BDTyre

Standards for these autobiographies seem to vary from course to course and staff to staff.

Before beginning my SQ, everyone in my regiment was told to show up on the first day with their autobiography done.  On BMQ, we were told 400 words.  On SQ it became 500.  I did mine on 8.5x11 in black pen.  I was one of the 3 of 9 who didn't have to redo it.  

Those who did have to redo it were told "I don't know, 200...400 words, whatever.  All I need to see is effort."

But yes, they are read.  And every instructor has a different standard.


----------



## The Bread Guy

:warstory:

On my reserve MWO course, we were asked for an autobiography, so I wrote mine (at that point, I was a professional writer in training) like a magazine article.  Didn't have to do it over again, but one of the DS (while in the mess with a couple of pops in him before the course started) said, "So, you're the @#$%^&'ing Hemingway, are you?"  I passed nonetheless - found out one of the other DS was a writer as well.

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread....


----------



## TCBF

At least Hemingway wrote in short, effective sentences.  He could have called you Dostoyevsky, or - heaven forbid - Attwood.


----------



## metgirl

spelling and  grammar count  can you  bring a pocket  dictionary     damn  you spell  check you have tainted me for life!


----------



## mysteriousmind

At first Iw as kind of...pissed to know that I would have to this...

N ow...I think its a good way for the instructor to know about their candidate...

Its not fun doing it...but...its part of life...mine was ok enough not to re-write it again... so I guess that witha little effort...its quite easy to do.


----------



## Meridian

It's your life... why wouldn't it be fun recalling it and writing it down?


----------



## Yrys

Meridian said:
			
		

> why wouldn't it be fun recalling it and writing it down?



Some people may have s****y childhood or some other thing than they prefer not to recall 
in that way...


----------



## Wright

Rounder said:
			
		

> This is right from the LFCATC web sight
> 
> 
> ASSIGNMENT - AUTOBIOGRAPHY
> 
> 1.	In an effort to become better acquainted, it is asked that you write an autobiography of approximately 200 words or more of your life to date.
> 
> 2.	The autobiography will be treated as CONFIDENTIAL and will be read only by those officers involved in your training.
> 
> 3.	It is designed only as an aid in assisting your course staff in getting to know you.
> 
> 4.	Listed below are a few of the points you should consider in writing your autobiography:
> 
> a.	Pre-School:
> 
> (1)	Place of Birth,
> (2)	Number in Family, and
> (3)	Rural or Town.
> 
> b.	School:
> 
> (1)	Sports played, awards won,
> (2)	Type of School (separate, public),
> (3)	County or town,
> (4)	Organizations belonged to and positions held, i.e. scouts,
> cubs, cadets, student council, and
> (5)	Final grade attained.
> 
> c.	Family member's occupations and accomplishments.
> 
> d.	When did you leave school and for what reasons?
> 
> e.	What were your parents, brothers and sisters feelings about your 			decision to join the Canadian Forces?
> 
> f.	What made you decide to join the Reserves?
> 
> g.	What are your career ambitions in the Canadian Forces?
> 
> h.	What is your Military Occupation Code (MOC) i.e. Infantry, 				Armoured, Cook etc, and why did you choose it?
> 
> j.	What do you expect to be your ultimate accomplishment in the 				Canadian Forces?
> 
> 5.	Please write clearly.



our instructors printed that exact sheet off, i still have it lol


----------



## Pte. Chávez

Im currently on my Reserve BMQ course in Chilliwack. We got the weekend off so what better way to spend it than go on army.ca and read forums  ;D

For my autobiography it was a minimum of 400 words. We had 2 days to complete it but there was really no time so everyone did it during the night. Most of the platoon had to redo it.
Tips: - Make sure everyone has their name,SN, date, platoon, and section standardized in the top right corner.
- Double check everything. Make sure your spelling is perfect.
- Count all your words. Make sure it reaches the minimum word count.
- If it says handwrite then do it. If it doesnt specify, go with neat printing. Lots of people have messy handwriting and if the instructors cant read it, they'll put it down as a spelling mistake.
- Make sure you cover all the points they tell you to cover. Even if you have some english masters, if you miss one point they will give you councilling for not following instructions. 

I had to redo my autobiography. The first time was because I had put 2 Platoon, 2 Section. I was actually in 1 Section and that simple mistake gave me councilling. I had one day to finish my redo and I did it that night as fast as possible. I thought I had counted all the words but I ended up with 390 words instead of the 400. I was called up to see the Platoon Commander and he gave me an Initial Warning (Written Warning not good it goes on record).


----------



## mysteriousmind

for everyone info.

Yes they read it, even your platoon commander reads it. When I got mid-course interview, my platoon commander used some exact word of some stuff that was in my biography. and those word were nerdy word so he did not pop them out of his mind. 

and my section commander talked about it during our weekly meeting. so do not doubt. THEY READ THEM.


----------



## ejames

I wrote my biography on the plane to BC from Ontario for my IAP/BOTP.

It didn't hurt me in any way shape or form but a lot of people did have theirs typed. And don't think that it is just your instructors that look at your bio either. I ended up taking another course right after BOTC and the instructor mentioned reading my bio for BOTC during my first div. interview.


----------



## BlakeTC

Pte. Chávez said:
			
		

> Im currently on my Reserve BMQ course in Chilliwack. We got the weekend off so what better way to spend it than go on army.ca and read forums  ;D
> 
> For my autobiography it was a minimum of 400 words. We had 2 days to complete it but there was really no time so everyone did it during the night. Most of the platoon had to redo it.
> Tips: - Make sure everyone has their name,SN, date, platoon, and section standardized in the top right corner.


One problem...how do i start my Bio before my BMQ if i dont know what platoon and section im in. I dont swear in till the 16th of this month and i leave the 18th. I suppose i could write it the last 2 days but its cutting it close. do i have to wait till i swear in to recieve that info?


----------



## aesop081

BlakeTC said:
			
		

> One problem...how do i start my Bio before my BMQ if i dont know what platoon and section im in. I dont swear in till the 16th of this month and i leave the 18th. I suppose i could write it the last 2 days but its cutting it close. do i have to wait till i swear in to recieve that info?




heres a shocking idea......

Why dont you write it now on one piece of paper.....and then re-write it at BMQ on another paper with the required info in the same place as everyone else ?


----------



## mudrecceman

BlakeTC said:
			
		

> One problem...how do i start my Bio before my BMQ if i dont know what platoon and section im in. I dont swear in till the 16th of this month and i leave the 18th. I suppose i could write it the last 2 days but its cutting it close. do i have to wait till i swear in to recieve that info?



Depending on your Course Staff,  you might end up rewriting it when you get there either way.

Assuming you are Reg Force and headed off to CFLRS or one of its Det's.

What do your Joining Instructions say??


----------



## BlakeTC

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Depending on your Course Staff,  you might end up rewriting it when you get there either way.
> 
> Assuming you are Reg Force and headed off to CFLRS or one of its Det's.
> 
> What do your Joining Instructions say??



I never got my joining instructions in my package...not sure why. but i found out from another source and got a link to CFLRS Saint Jean from someone. I printed the joining instuctions myself and it really doesn't say...maybe ill just wait for instruction then.


----------



## aesop081

BlakeTC said:
			
		

> I never got my joining instructions in my package...not sure why. but i found out from another source and got a link to CFLRS Saint Jean from someone. I printed the joining instuctions myself and it really doesn't say...maybe ill just wait for instruction then.



Ok...i will say it in plain language this time......

1- take a sheet of paper
2- Write you bio on it
3- take sheet to St-Jean
4- Arrange the standard layout of bios with staff / fellow candidates
5- Transcribe previously written bio as per the agreed standard on new sheet thus saving you having to make it up right then and there when a million other things need your attention


----------



## BlakeTC

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ok...i will say it in plain language this time......
> 
> 1- take a sheet of paper
> 2- Write you bio on it
> 3- take sheet to St-Jean
> 4- Arrange the standard layout of bios with staff / fellow candidates
> 5- Transcribe previously written bio as per the agreed standard on new sheet thus saving you having to make it up right then and there when a million other things need your attention


Ya thanks i saw it the first time  you got your advice across.....twice 8)
dont get me wrong i appreciate your advice. just not how you deliver it.


----------



## Meridian

BlakeTC said:
			
		

> Ya thanks i saw it the first time  you got your advice across.....twice 8)
> dont get me wrong i appreciate your advice. just not how you deliver it.



He delivers it that way because this is really common sense my friend.

Leave ample space on your cover page for the two missing items, and fill it in when you get there..    Not having two pieces of information you know you will get later should not stop you from doing 99.98% of the work requested of you when that work has nothing to do with the two pieces you are missing.


----------



## aesop081

BlakeTC said:
			
		

> Ya thanks i saw it the first time  you got your advice across.....twice 8)
> dont get me wrong i appreciate your advice. just not how you deliver it.



Its because i care so much

Is that so wrong  :'(


----------



## Roy Harding

BlakeTC said:
			
		

> Ya thanks i saw it the first time  you got your advice across.....twice 8)
> dont get me wrong i appreciate your advice. just not how you deliver it.



If you'd acknowledged receipt the first time, perhaps he wouldn't have said it twice.

As I understand it, you are about to embark on Basic - get used to not liking how information is "delivered".


----------



## George Wallace

The Autobiography as laid out in Annex E of the Joining Instructions.

ANNEX E  should look something like this:

AUTOBIOGRAPHY WRITING GUIDE

     1. When writing your autobiography, make sure you follow those directives to the letter;
otherwise you will have to redo it.

          a. Use blue ink, 8.5 x 14 inch lined paper only;
          b. Should be between 300 to 400 words;
          c. SHALL be written neatly and clearly;
          d. Use one side of the sheet only and double space between lines; and
          e. SHALL include a cover page with the following information in the centre.

               AUTOBIOGRAPHY
               Rank, name, initials, service number, and platoon number

                     a. The autobiography starts on the second page at one inch (2.5 cm) from the top; and
                     b. Write your name, service number and sign your autobiography directly under the last line on the right hand side of the sheet.

     2. Family history includes the following:
          a. First and last name;
          b. Date of birth, place;
          c. Parents – father, mother (alive or deceased) – their profession(s);
          d.Children – how many in your family – which order (oldest, youngest, etc.); and
          e. Family – your childhood and your life in your family.

      3. School: General summary of your education.
                Last grade completed, college, university.

     4. Previous work:
           a. Employment history, part time, full time, etc.; and
           b. Have you ever had a summer job or worked on weekends? (If so, how long?).

      5. Have you ever been in the:
          a. Cubs, Boy Scouts, Cadets or the Reserves (Navy, Army, Air);
          b. How long?;
          c. Courses taken; and
          d. Rank.

     6. Sports – Leisure – Social Activities :
          a. Sports: which sports did you play?  Did you participate in team sports? (If so, with which team) and have you ever been a team captain?
          b. Leisure: what do you do for leisure?  (Reading, music, photography, etc.); and
          c. Social activities: did you ever take part in particular groups (students association, theater troop, music, etc). Have you ever filled a president’s position in those
              organizations?

     7. Reasons you enrolled: Why did you join the Canadian Forces?

     8. What are your three trades choices?

Note: We want a document of 1 to 1½ pages long (400 words). Do not forget to sign your biography


----------



## Astrodog

Anybody have any tips for shortening a bio? I am having trouble packing that much information into 400 words!


----------



## mudrecceman

"remove some words and/or sentences" 

 ;D


----------



## Testify

Astrodog said:
			
		

> Anybody have any tips for shortening a bio? I am having trouble packing that much information into 400 words!



Take out words like "a" "it" "the" "and" "or" "so"  ;D


----------



## Shamrock

Astrodog said:
			
		

> Anybody have any tips for shortening a bio? I am having trouble packing that much information into 400 words!



Write it all in the second person.


----------



## Thorvald

Just wait till they go through the usual drill of every course...


MCpl: "Does everyone have their autobiography completed?"

Candidates: "Yes MCpl"

MCpl: "Excellent, now turn that one over and write a new one.  You have ten minutes."


Then sit back and wait for the usual questions... "Um, MCpl, I already did mine" ... always good for a laugh and they typically eat up about 3-4 minutes of the prescribed 10 minutes available.


----------



## c_canuk

Reading this thread brings back the exasperation I feel when dealing with recruits, and this past summer PLQ Candidates...

It's a page or two of text about your life, not an exam on quantum physics, sit down start writting, and make sure you hit all the required points.

9 pages of mental anguish about writting something so simple is ludicrous, so what if you have to write it out 2 or 3 times, you aren't going to be getting free time if you all get it bang on the first time, no BMQ/SQ instructor has ever or will ever say "Well we finished early today, lets go to the mess, have a pint and watch the game" 

Stop making simple tasks scary and complicated, if writting a couple pages of text is a major issue for you what are you going to do when you're ordered to throw a grenade other than have a coronary?


----------



## Astrodog

I didn't realize I was being held responsible for 9 pages of text. My comment was merely an observation really, 400 words is incredible brief for somebody trying to cover all those points; but then again that might just be my wordy university-style writing as I am normally used to trying to stretch information to meet length limits. I was in no way complaining or trying to over-complicate this simple task. I wonder how many pages the thread would be if we cut out all the condescending comments and stuck with the Qs and As? Or maybe focused on the fact that Ocdts/recruits are just trying to do the best that they can? Isn't teamwork stressed at basic and in the CF? Aren't the CTs expected to help the green first-timers like myself? I want to live up to the precedent established by those ahead of me, not get condescended to death. We're recruits/ocdts for a reason. We don't understand the ways of the CF yet. Most of us are following a life-long dream and simply want to do our best!

  Not looking to start  a war here, I've lasted 140-odd posts on this board without getting yelled at/warned/banned... Didn't/Don't mean to offend anybody; just wanted a straight answer.. not to be told how dumb/green/civi I am, these are all things I realize. On the bright side I got it under 400 words! Can't wait to re-write it!  ;D


----------



## Shamrock

Astrodog said:
			
		

> I didn't realize I was being held responsible for 9 pages of text. My comment was merely an observation really, 400 words is incredible brief for somebody trying to cover all those points; but then again that might just be my wordy university-style writing as I am normally used to trying to stretch information to meet length limits. I was in no way complaining or trying to over-complicate this simple task. I wonder how many pages the thread would be if we cut out all the condescending comments and stuck with the Qs and As? Or maybe focused on the fact that Ocdts/recruits are just trying to do the best that they can? Isn't teamwork stressed at basic and in the CF? Aren't the CTs expected to help the green first-timers like myself? I want to live up to the precedent established by those ahead of me, not get condescended to death. We're recruits/ocdts for a reason. We don't understand the ways of the CF yet. Most of us are following a life-long dream and simply want to do our best!
> 
> Not looking to start  a war here, I've lasted 140-odd posts on this board without getting yelled at/warned/banned... Didn't/Don't mean to offend anybody; just wanted a straight answer.. not to be told how dumb/green/civi I am, these are all things I realize. On the bright side I got it under 400 words! Can't wait to re-write it!  ;D



Things we like: brevity.

Things we don't like: unneccesarily long explanations, justifications, or attempted work-arounds to the task at hand.  See: whinging.


----------



## forumdood007

I remember filling out an application for the RCMP and it was understood that it was to be followed "to the letter" There were curve balls thrown in, in the instructions. Believe you me, a comma in the wrong spot, a certain letter not capitalized etc. meant a complete redo. It was about following directions...a test, if you will. This brings me to the autobiography that must be handed in at BMQ. I'd like to think that it is hand written in almost a story format and not as an itemized list format (like a resume). And then there is that part where "Write your name, service number and sign your autobiography directly under the last line on the right end side of the sheet." 
*** which last line?
*** what is the "right end side of the sheet"?

Oh what fun!


----------



## PMedMoe

I would think they mean the last line of the autobiography and on the _lower_ right of the sheet.  Isn't there already threads on the autobiography?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Isn't there already threads on the autobiography?



Yes

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## jonathan.paulin

Hi everyone, 

I just joined this site and would like to say that it has been really helpful to me so far! Good work.

Alright now my question. I am writing the Autobiography  that is required to write before arriving to CFLRS Saint Jean Sur Richelieu, Quebec. Everything was good so far following everything as instructed in the welcome package but I came near to the end of my writhing and realized that I am over the 300 to 400 words instructed on the sheet included in the package. Im having a hard time reaching my recruiting center so figured someone could help me here. One thing I know in the army you follow instructions by the letter and all that so I was wondering if it matters if I went over the 400 words I'm in the five hundreds. Anyway thanks in advance for you help! In the mean time I will most likey re-write it to fit the 400 words but was curious about this... Don't mind the typing not paying attention for mistakes on this and oh leaving for BMQ on august 18th! Traffic Tech!

Thannks guys,


----------



## seawolf

i would probably follow the instructions.

rewrite it to be as to the point as possible - its not an english essay


----------



## Journeyman

jonathan.paulin said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just joined this site and would like to say that it has been really helpful to me so far! Good work.
> 
> Alright now my question. I am writing the Autobiography  that is required to write before arriving to CFLRS Saint Jean Sur Richelieu, Quebec. Everything was good so far following everything as instructed in the welcome package but I came near to the end of my writhing and realized that
> *I am over the 300 to 400 words instructed*
> on the sheet included in the package. Im having a hard time reaching my recruiting center so figured someone could help me here. One thing
> *I know in the army you follow instructions by the letter*
> and all that so
> *I was wondering if it matters if I went over*
> the 400 words I'm in the five hundreds. Anyway thanks in advance for you help! In the mean time I will most likey re-write it to fit the 400 words but was curious about this... Don't mind the typing not paying attention for mistakes on this and oh leaving for BMQ on august 18th! Traffic Tech!
> 
> Thannks guys,


If you still believe you have a question....

...then no, it doesn't matter in the slightest; write away.  Odds are that your life's accomplishments to date are so awesomely worthy of a multi-volume tome that the Recruit School Sergeant will likely give you a massive hug for adding to his life after having reading it.   :nod:


----------



## freddy

Hey, so my BMQ is on the 14th (But i must be at St-jean on the 12th) and i was about to start the Autobiography when i realized i needed 8.5" x 14" lined paper. But you see, that doesn't exist or it's very rare. I don't have that paper at home (i got blank, but not lined). So i decided to create my own lined paper (With my PC) and i printed that paper. I finished my Autobiography. I wanted to know, am i the only one with this problem?

TL;DR : I don't have 8.5" x 14" lined paper, i created my own. Am i the only one in this situation?


----------



## George Wallace

freddy said:
			
		

> Hey, so my BMQ is on the 14th (But i must be at St-jean on the 12th) and i was about to start the Autobiography when i realized i needed 8.5" x 14" lined paper. But you see, that doesn't exist or it's very rare. I don't have that paper at home (i got blank, but not lined). So i decided to create my own lined paper (With my PC) and i printed that paper. I finished my Autobiography. I wanted to know, am i the only one with this problem?
> 
> TL;DR : I don't have 8.5" x 14" lined paper, i created my own. Am i the only one in this situation?



Gee!  I wonder where the CF buys all its 8 1/2 X 14 paper?  Ah yessssss!  Staples.


----------



## FJAG

They're called "Legal Pads" because they're used regularly in law firms. Typically they come in white or yellow and should be available at any major stationary store like Staples.

Note that these are pads that have a gummed top edge to hold the pad together but pages tear off very easily and any gum residue can be easily removed from a page.

I have never seen lined legal sized loose-leaf paper and like you when I needed specialized pages (for example for a binder for examinations for discovery with a spot for page numbering and columns for serial/text/comments) I would create a word template to quickly print them off as needed.

Good luck on the course.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

LOL!  

My sister went into Staples looking for 8.5" X 14" ruled note pads.  They didn't have any on the shelf, and couldn't even find a spot for that size!!  So I went online to check for a product #.  

They don't have the above noted "size".....but when you search for Legal note pads, this is what you get:

Hilroy Figuring Pad, Wide-Rule, 8-3/8" x 13-3/4", White, 96 Sheets

Perhaps it's close enough??


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Nope..... trust me you can find legal paper at staples I just bought a pack not too long ago.......


----------



## freddy

Seriously? crap. Ok then i will check at Staple tomorrow if they have some i will rewrite my Autobiography, if they don't i will keep the one i have right now

Here's my "Version" of the paper :


----------



## my72jeep

Try here 
https://www.grandandtoy.com/product/EN/06310B_Foolscap_Paper.aspx
Or here
http://www.officedepot.ca/Letter-Legal-and-Jr-Pads/Sparco-Premium-Grade-Perforated-Legal-Ruled-Pad-1014.asp


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Nope..... trust me you can find legal paper at staples I just bought a pack not too long ago.......



Not trying to be an a$$, but did you check the actual sizing on the package?  I live in a rural community, and our local Staples didn't have anything that resembled "Legal" sized pads (hence the reason for checking online and coming up with the info in my previous post), but one of the small stationary stores had some loose "Legal" pads without any sizing on them.


----------



## Occam

https://www.grandandtoy.com/product/EN/051450_Hilroy_Economy_Legal-Size_Pad.aspx


----------



## seawolf

or dont worry about it because they make you re-write it once your there anyways - on their paper. Just bring a rough draft.


----------



## Terry2124

Hard to believe the paper is difficult to find at Staples.  I have not done my autobiography as of yet. I will head over to Staples in North Bay on Saturday to purchase some paper and complete my bio.


----------



## The Bread Guy

MedTech Hopeful said:
			
		

> Not trying to be an a$$, but did you check the actual sizing on the package?  I live in a rural community, and our local Staples didn't have anything that resembled "Legal" sized pads (hence the reason for checking online and coming up with the info in my previous post), but one of the small stationary stores had some loose "Legal" pads without any sizing on them.


And said smaller stationery stores didn't have rulers to check with?


----------



## SentryMAn

Quite fretting over this.

Write it out on a napkin if you want, it really doesn't matter as you'll 110% have to re-do it once you get to Saint Jean.  you'll have specific instructions on how to complete it, dimensions on the margins, etc. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Dude just tell your staff it's 2013 and that you just wrote your autobiography on your PC and printed it.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And said smaller stationery stores didn't have rulers to check with?



Unfortunately, I didn't even think to measure the pads!  Just asked if they had Legal size in stock....


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Hmmmm...
...I just find it amazing that this thread actually garnered 15 replies (16 with my own I guess!)

Have a great (Army/Navy/Airforce.ca - free) weekend everyone!

Pat


----------



## Teflon

MedTech Hopeful said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I didn't even think to measure the pads!  Just asked if they had Legal size in stock....



Make sure you mention your highly advanced problem solving skills in your autobiography


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

Teflon said:
			
		

> Make sure you mention your highly advanced problem solving skills in your autobiography



Thanks for the vote of confidence, Teflon!  Perhaps I'll let my leadership experiences, volunteer experiences, sports participation, graduating from the PN program with Honours and being on the Dean's list speak to my skills.  But if anyone asks while I'm on BMQ, I'll let them know that I did not take the time to measure the Legal notepads.......


----------



## Teflon

your welcome!


----------



## Container

Im clapping while Im reading your accomplishments!

I also whistled.


----------



## Teflon

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> You're welcome!
> 
> I'm clapping while I'm reading your accomplishments.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Just thought I'd correct some grammatical errors since you're busy being smart...



Thanks - Happiness all around, despite my error, my intended meaning was still conveyed validating my highly developed communication skills!  ;D


----------



## Sunnyns

I went to WalMart, nothing, yes even book stores since they sell paper and that.  We live in a SMALL town.  Went to Halifax and found ONE pack of legal size paper, yes it was at Staples but the Staples in New Minus did not have any in stock at all.  I had to buy 5 pads since they did not have just one and to boot, I bought the last pack.  It seems quite hard to find.  In basic we got in trouble and had to write an essay on the legal size paper.  I was the only one there with this pad of paper so we all used it up.  I had my mom mail me the rest.  And no the canex in St Jean does not sell it, you think they might since you have to use it there and no the course staff does not provide you with it.

By the way, no one on my course had to re-write theirs or on my brothers course.  Might just be up to the instructors.  Just in case I did type up one and brought it for if we had to re-write it, I could just copy mine.


----------



## crowd

Hi so i'm new here and I have a question,
I will go into the reserve and they told me I must make an autobiography before the beginning (next week), I finished the autobiography, but I do not know if I should put a cover with the information or if I have to put up information in the upper left corner, so I take a chance to ask my question here mabe someone will know ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

How about you ask your units recruiter? Or maybe follow this format from CFLRS ST.JEAN.....



> Annex D - Autobiography Writing Guide
> 
> When writing your autobiography, make sure you follow these directives to the letter; otherwise you will have to redo it.
> Use blue ink and 8.5’ x 14’’ in lined paper only.
> Should be between 300 to 400 words.
> SHALL be written neatly and clearly. (No scratching or scribble)
> Use one side of the sheet only and write every second line.
> SHALL include a cover page with the following information in the centre:
> AUTOBIOGRAPHY
> 
> 
> Rank, name, initials, service number, and platoon number
> 
> 
> The autobiography starts on the second page at one inch (2.5 cm) from the top.
> Write your name, service number and sign your autobiography directly under the last line on the right end side of the sheet.
> Family history:
> last name and first name;
> birth – date and place;
> parents – father, mother (alive or deceased) – their profession;
> children – how many in the family – where do you situate (oldest, etc.); and
> family relation – your childhood and your life in your family.
> Education: General summary of your education.
> Previous work:
> have you ever had an employment? (Any type); and
> have you ever had a summer employment or a weekend employment? (If so, what kind and how long).
> Did you ever join:
> Cubs, Scouts, Cadets or Reserve (Marine, Army, Air);
> how long?;
> course taken;
> rank; and
> if not, what is the reason and previous military services?
> Sports - Leisure - Social Activities:
> sports: which sport did you play? Did you participate in team sport? (If so, with which team) and have you ever been the team captain?;
> leisure: what do you do for leisure? (Philately, reading, music, photography, etc.); and
> social activities: did you ever take part in school or town organization and have you ever fulfilled up the president position in those organizations?
> Reasons to enrol: Why did you join the Canadian Forces?
> What are your three trades choices?
> Note: Your composition shall be 1 to 1½ pages long. Do not forget to sign your biography.


----------



## The_Falcon

Follow whatever instructions you were given.  If something needs to be changed, they will give it back.


----------



## shogun506

Hey just looking for a little bit of clarification on some things the autobiography instructions do not specify.

-Should the sections be indicated, ie; should I put "Family History" and then write about my family history or just write in essay format?

-What is meant by "e. family relation - your childhood and your life in your family." What am I supposed to write about here? I was a happy kid?

I know I could just guess what they mean but then I'd be writing it twice so I'd rather get some info on here first!


----------



## The_Falcon

Questions that you should ask your instructors, since they will read it and possibly decide to make you do it over if it's not what THEY WANT.


----------



## shogun506

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Questions that you should ask your instructors, since they will read it and possibly decide to make you do it over if it's not what THEY WANT.



If I already had instructors I wouldn't be spending course time on this forum. I'm trying to write it before I arrive as per the advice of everyone and the joining instructions. So again, anyone who's written the autobio recently?


----------



## Jester_TG

Just do your best man. They will have you re-write it once you get there anyways.


----------



## George Wallace

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> If I already had instructors I wouldn't be spending course time on this forum. I'm trying to write it before I arrive as per the advice of everyone and the joining instructions. So again, anyone who's written the autobio recently?



Was it a complete waste of my time to merge you question with all the other questions on how to write a autobiography?  It seems you are the type who simply can not research and read what has been explained before.  The CAF is not about to treat you like you were born with a silver spoon in your mouth.  READ what has been posted, and stop asking redundant questions.


----------



## shogun506

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Was it a complete waste of my time to merge you question with all the other questions on how to write a autobiography?  It seems you are the type who simply can not research and read what has been explained before.  The CAF is not about to treat you like you were born with a silver spoon in your mouth.  READ what has been posted, and stop asking redundant questions.



This thread was LOCKED. How do I post in a locked thread? Well here is where you realize it was locked and say something like "if it's locked then it has all the information you need". No, my questions were not answered there. Excuse me if I'm the type of person who asks for the information I need to do the best job possible rather than guessing and assuming, I should have realized the CF doesn't want people who follow instructions that say "follow these instructions to the letter". Anyway, I can see that this is going to turn into a flame-out where everyone will pile on because a senior member dismissed my question so I'll be quiet and let you do what you will with my post.


----------



## muskrat89

> No, my questions were not answered there



Instead of getting your dander up, think this through. You are seeking a clarification from anonymous posters on an internet message board instead of asking the people who gave you the assignment.

If you had received 2 or 50 responses saying very authoritatively "This is exactly what you do, blah blah blah." and that ended up being contrary to what was wanted by the originators of the assignment, you would be back on here, mad, because you received misinformation.



> I need to do the best job possible rather than guessing and assuming



For all you know, none of us have ever been in the military. Unless you go back to the people who will be evaluating your assignment, *we are all* "guessing and assuming" their intent. No one can answer that, except them.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Cbbmtt

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> This thread was LOCKED. How do I post in a locked thread? Well here is where you realize it was locked and say something like "if it's locked then it has all the information you need". No, my questions were not answered there. Excuse me if I'm the type of person who asks for the information I need to do the best job possible rather than guessing and assuming, I should have realized the CF doesn't want people who follow instructions that say "follow these instructions to the letter". Anyway, I can see that this is going to turn into a flame-out where everyone will pile on because a senior member dismissed my question so I'll be quiet and let you do what you will with my post.



Just go to this site and read http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp#Ad



Annex D - Autobiography Writing Guide

When writing your autobiography, make sure you follow these directives to the letter; otherwise you will have to redo it.
Use blue ink and 8.5’ x 14’’ in lined paper only.
Should be between 300 to 400 words.
SHALL be written neatly and clearly. (No scratching or scribble)
Use one side of the sheet only and write every second line.
SHALL include a cover page with the following information in the centre:
AUTOBIOGRAPHY
Rank, name, initials, service number, and platoon number

The autobiography starts on the second page at one inch (2.5 cm) from the top.
Write your name, service number and sign your autobiography directly under the last line on the right end side of the sheet.
Family history:
last name and first name;
birth – date and place;
parents – father, mother (alive or deceased) – their profession;
children – how many in the family – where do you situate (oldest, etc.); and
family relation – your childhood and your life in your family.
Education: General summary of your education.
Previous work:
have you ever had an employment? (Any type); and
have you ever had a summer employment or a weekend employment? (If so, what kind and how long).
Did you ever join:
Cubs, Scouts, Cadets or Reserve (Marine, Army, Air);
how long?;
course taken;
rank; and
if not, what is the reason and previous military services?
Sports - Leisure - Social Activities:
sports: which sport did you play? Did you participate in team sport? (If so, with which team) and have you ever been the team captain?;
leisure: what do you do for leisure? (Philately, reading, music, photography, etc.); and
social activities: did you ever take part in school or town organization and have you ever fulfilled up the president position in those organizations?
Reasons to enrol: Why did you join the Canadian Forces?
What are your three trades choices?


----------



## mjamonks

I went to 5 stores trying to find the lined paper they requested, no one in Ottawa seems to sell it.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Home depot, Staples?


----------



## George Wallace

mjamonks said:
			
		

> I went to 5 stores trying to find the lined paper they requested, no one in Ottawa seems to sell it.


Then where does the Government get it all?


----------



## The_Falcon

mjamonks said:
			
		

> I went to 5 stores trying to find the lined paper they requested, no one in Ottawa seems to sell it.



http://www.staples.ca/en/Hilroy-Perf-Perfect-Pads-50-Sheets-Pad/product_SS2000243_2-CA_1_20001  Available in various sizes
http://www.staples.ca/en/Hilroy-Figuring-Pads-Canary/product_SS2000238_2-CA_1_20001 Available in Letter and Legal (8 1/2 x 14) sizes
http://www.staples.ca/en/Hilroy-Figuring-Pads-96-Sheets/product_SS2000236_2-CA_1_20001  Available in Letter and Legal sizes


----------



## PuckChaser

mjamonks said:
			
		

> I went to 5 stores trying to find the lined paper they requested, no one in Ottawa seems to sell it.





> I got an offer a few weeks back for Supply tech. Leaving for BMQ on the 8th.



Please don't let me be posted where this person is working in my RQ...


----------



## Cbbmtt

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Please don't let me be posted where this person is working in my RQ...



LOL!


----------



## Ducam

Seeing as how they make you re-write it when you arrive could I write it out on a computer and take a printed copy with me?

I have pretty terrible hand writing.


----------



## mariomike

Ducam said:
			
		

> Seeing as how they make you re-write it when you arrive could I write it out on a computer and take a printed copy with me?



Annex D - Autobiography Writing Guide
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp#Ad

"Use blue ink and 8.5’ x 14’’ in lined paper only.

SHALL be written neatly and clearly. (No scratching or scribble)

Use one side of the sheet only and write every second line."



----------



## Ducam

I gathered that much. thank you though.

Turns out that legal lined paper really isn't that easy to find


----------



## mariomike

Ducam said:
			
		

> Turns out that legal lined paper really isn't that easy to find



You posted "Recruting ( sic ) Center ( sic ): Toronto"

You can't find it in the fourth largest city in North America?


----------



## Ducam

My "looking" for it in the short amount of time between posts was online.

Hilroy Figuring Pads, 8-3/8" x 13-3/4" at staples


----------



## Saint_JM

Someone message me? Ill be heading to BMQ next month and all the documentation I need to hand in for my swear in requires me to list my Rank and Unit?


----------



## AtlanticCan

I just received my offer and got my package explaining everything that needs to be done for basic.  As you guys know writing an autobiography is part of the deal.  Anyways my childhood was less then ideal with me spending time in youth detention for several counts of assault and upon release to probation I left my hometown and was on the run from the police for more then a year.  This encompasses my childhood from age 14 to 18 when I turned myself in and decided to change my life around.  Part of getting in the service I had to gather all my old court documents and letters from previous probation officers and everyone I was involved with wether they thought me suitable for the Forces.  So this stuff is on my file...
So that boils down to my big question, would I be seen/accused in lacking integrity by my instructors if I go a little gentle on some of the details concerning that period?  I have no problem disclosing such things in my autobiography I just want to encompass my strong points instead of focusing on the more negative aspects.   
Looking for the opinions of former instructors or someone with a little experience is how big of a role the autobiography play.


----------



## The Bread Guy

For  a start, you can at least skim through the 7 pages of info on bios that your post has been merged into.

Good hunting.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## PMedMoe

I would also say that the fact that you _did_ turn your life around after a "less than ideal" youth _does_ emphasize your strong points.  Perseverance, etc, etc....


----------



## George Wallace

Let's put it this way; the autobiography has to be on 'so many pages', with a maximum of 'so many words'.  This limits what you write.  It is a brief autobiography, not a novel.  You will not be able to go into minute detail of everything you have done in your life.


----------



## peterpan

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Then where does the Government get it all?


From the legal size lined paper store....duh....LOL >


----------



## Teflon

PRO TIP 

Remember it's an autobiography of your present life, not any past lives you remember or that may have been uncovered during all that intensive psychoanalytical theropy Mom made you go to during early childhood

AND NEVER MENTION THAT DAY HAD A PINIC ON THE GRASSY KNOLL!!!!


----------



## BinRat55

Wow. Ok, for those "hopefuls" bound for St. Jean in the near future here is MY two cents - DON'T LET THIS CONSUME YOU!!! I just went through this with my son. Look on your joining instructions (or in the previous posts from some of my more "seasoned" colleagues) and you will see the phrase "...follow these directives to the letter..."

How well can you follow directions? It's quite possible that if you are spending an inordinate amount of time on something that is completely spelled out for you, you MAY want to re-evaluate a few things...

Pay attention to detail. If you completely made up a life that made you a pirate with a wooden leg and a parrot for a best friend, but STILL managed to FOLLOW THESE DIRECTIVES TO THE LETTER, it would be completely fine.

And for the previous poster(s) who said they found it difficult to find 8 1/2 X 14 lined paper - this is true. Never would have thought it. Nowhere in Fredericton. And I AM a Supply Tech...


----------



## Bassil_Inf

I just finished writing mine for the reserves. It was real easy. I don't know if it is the same as the Reg Force but we were allowed to type it out and print it on normal white paper.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL

When it comes to finding legal sized, lined paper...

First I did what many people would do; I went to Staples. I decided not to spend some $15 on a pack of 500 or so sheets of legal sized, blue lined paper. No! Some thrifty spirit came over me, somehow I knew that I needed to do this on the cheap. But how? I asked for help. Out of the 3 "employees" manning the printing centre, 0 ****s were given. So, after contemplating an afternoon of arts and crafts, standing in the arts and crafts isle, I decided to text everyone I know who works in an office. Luckily, someone came through for me...

Using a computer program called Microsoft Word, they typed up an entire legal sized document of spacebars, selected all, pressed the underline button, and then, finally, pressed the print button.

 :bowing:


----------



## FJAG

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> When it comes to finding legal sized, lined paper...
> 
> Using a computer program called Microsoft Word, they typed up an entire legal sized document of spacebars, selected all, pressed the underline button, and then, finally, pressed the print button.
> 
> :bowing:



Its even faster if you make two blank paragraphs and then use borders and shading to put a line before, after and between each paragraph. After that every time you press enter to create a new blank paragraph a new line is laid down.

 :cheers:


----------



## Sable27

I have also had issues finding the right paper in Toronto. I acquired a 8 3/8 x 13 7/8 pad; it's the best I could find.

My question is regarding the Cover Page and the information they ask for. 

It asks for a Platoon number; I didn't notice one within the information booklet, but in the email I received, it said,
"Basic Military Qualification serial 0013" is this the Platoon number?

Thanks to anyone who can help me.

Sable


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Staples® Legal Size Wide Ruled White Paper Pads, 96 Sheets, 5/Pack
Item: 934073    Model: 22826-CA

Check your local store....


----------



## EME Hopeful

I don't know if it makes a difference, but a word of caution.  At least for the Staples in Markham (The Toronto Area)  what passes for Legal size in store is 1/8 an inch to small both in length and width.  I think they only sell the one that is 8.5 by 14 online


----------



## Cbbmtt

EME Hopeful said:
			
		

> I don't know if it makes a difference, but a word of caution.  At least for the Staples in Markham (The Toronto Area)  what passes for Legal size in store is 1/8 an inch to small both in length and width.  I think they only sell the one that is 8.5 by 14 online



That's the paper, they just round it.


----------



## EME Hopeful

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> That's the paper, they just round it.



Ah I didn't know that.  Well in that case, they had plenty in stock in store and it would be pretty hard to miss


----------



## Cbbmtt

I had to buy mine in bulk cause they didn't sell just 1 pad. $15 later lol.


----------



## amills990

i hear ya Cbbmt. Got an overload of legal scap now


----------



## joelyoung1991

DO Not waste your time looking for paper or writing it before you go. If you do you will have to do it over again. They have tones of paper there. You use it all the time. They don't expect you to have it done. When you write it it isn't until week 2 or something. It's a joke. Don't stress about anything so small. I remember when I went through everyone was asking the same.


----------



## JesseWZ

joelyoung1991 said:
			
		

> DO Not waste your time looking for paper or writing it before you go. If you do you will have to do it over again. They have tones of paper there. You use it all the time. They don't expect you to have it done. When you write it it isn't until week 2 or something. It's a joke. Don't stress about anything so small. *I remember when I went through everyone was asking the same.*



You mean you remember a whole year ago?  :

If your joining instructions state to have it completed before you arrive... have it completed before you arrive. Following direction is an essential (and testable) skill.


----------



## marinemech

coming in under 400 word is gonna be fun


----------



## Kat Stevens

marinemech said:
			
		

> coming in under 400 word is gonna be fun



You really like to talk about yourself that much?  You just hit the high spots, where/when born, where/when lived, where/when schooled, where/when worked, hobbies and interests.  Nobody cares if you rescued the crazy cat lady's favourite Mr Tibbles from a tree when you were 9 years old.


----------



## marinemech

I have a long work history


----------



## OldSolduer

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Nobody cares if you rescued the crazy cat lady's favourite Mr Tibbles from a tree when you were 9 years old.



I care about that.....


----------



## hawtlow

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You really like to talk about yourself that much?  You just hit the high spots, where/when born, where/when lived, where/when schooled, where/when worked, hobbies and interests.  Nobody cares if you rescued the crazy cat lady's favourite Mr Tibbles from a tree when you were 9 years old.



I agree with marinemech. We've moved 6 times in 8 years. Each city was a new job. Plus all the other work history i've had. Plus a separated family, each remarried... So, only 400 words is not a whole lot...


----------



## PMedMoe

Write it, then remove all adjectives.


----------



## Journeyman

j.maslow said:
			
		

> ... So, only 400 words is not a whole lot...


Apparently it's enough to keep 8 pages of 'discussion' going.....and going.....and going......


----------



## Spimx

Hello, I'm in the process of writhing my autobiography. I want to get it done on time and not rush it. I know I'll have to do it again during BMQ, but my first draft it's about 600 words. Does it look like an average autobiography or should I trim it down to don't look like a writer wanna be during BMQ. Any advise will be appreciated 

Ps.  I've read many threads already but can't find a good sample to fallow.


----------



## SMG III

It's supposed to be 400 words.

From the CFLRS website: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page?



> Annex D: Autobiography Writing Guide
> 
> When writing your autobiography, make sure you follow these directives to the letter; otherwise you will have to redo it.
> Use blue ink and 8.5’ x 14’’ in lined paper only.
> Should be 300 to 400 words.
> Shall be written neatly and clearly. (No scratching or scribble
> The autobiography starts on the second page at one inch (2.5 cm) from the top.
> Write your name, service number and sign your autobiography directly under the last line on the right end side of the sheet.
> Shall include a cover page with the following information in the centre:
> Autobiography
> 
> Rank, name, initials, service number, and platoon number
> 
> Family history:
> last name and first name;
> birth – date and place;
> parents – father, mother (alive or deceased) – their profession;
> children – how many in the family – where do you situate (oldest, etc.); and
> family relation – your childhood and your life in your family.
> Education: General summary of your education.
> Previous work:
> have you ever had an employment? (Any type); and
> have you ever had a summer employment or a weekend employment? (If so, what kind and how long).
> Did you ever join:
> Cubs, Scouts, Cadets or Reserve (Marine, Army, Air);
> how long?;
> course taken;
> rank; and
> if not, what is the reason and previous military services?
> Sports – Leisure – Social Activities:
> sports: which sport did you play? Did you participate in team sport? (If so, with which team) and have you ever been the team captain?;
> leisure: what do you do for leisure? (philately, reading, music, photography, etc.); and
> social activities: did you ever take part in school or town organization and have you ever fulfilled the president position in those organizations?
> Reasons to enrol: Why did you join the Canadian Forces?
> What were your three trades choices?
> Note: Your composition shall be 1 to 1½ pages long. Do not forget to sign your biography.


----------



## George Wallace

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65070/post-600659.html#msg600659


----------



## BlueDuck

In the family history of the current requirements of the autobiography, it does not request information on if you are married or if you have children.  Is it more important to give a complete picture of your family or more important to follow instructions to the letter and only mention your childhood family?

Thank you.


----------



## George Wallace

BlueDuck said:
			
		

> In the family history of the current requirements of the autobiography, it does not request information on if you are married or if you have children.  Is it more important to give a complete picture of your family or more important to follow instructions to the letter and only mention your childhood family?
> 
> Thank you.



You are aspiring to become a PAO?  Perhaps you could pull out your Websters Dictionary and look up the meaning of "Autobiography" and then read the instructions given you on what is expected in your autobiography.   Don't forget your word count.


----------



## Shamrock

BlueDuck said:
			
		

> In the family history of the current requirements of the autobiography, it does not request information on if you are married or if you have children.  Is it more important to give a complete picture of your family or more important to follow instructions to the letter and only mention your childhood family?
> 
> Thank you.



As an officer, you will find yourself having to balance the letter against the intent.


----------



## BlueDuck

George W and Shamrock - I hear you and I agree. My family should be in there. Guess it's time to put my big girl panties on and be brave stepping to the edge of following the word-for-word rules. Thank you.


----------



## trustnoone73

BlueDuck said:
			
		

> In the family history of the current requirements of the autobiography, it does not request information on if you are married or if you have children.  Is it more important to give a complete picture of your family or more important to follow instructions to the letter and only mention your childhood family?



Depends on what you think is more relevant while you are on course.  As staff I would be far more interested in a current situation of say a pregnant wife and three kids than how Polka Dot Door was you and your siblings favorite show when you were six.


----------



## Michael OLeary

BlueDuck said:
			
		

> George W and Shamrock - I hear you and I agree. My family should be in there. Guess it's time to put my big girl panties on and be brave stepping to the edge of following the word-for-word rules. Thank you.



Keep in mind that when those instructions were originally written, having a recruit trainee with spouse and children would have been a pretty rare occurrence. (And they probably won't be updated until you get to the School ten years from now as an instructor and, having had that experience, submit the revisions.)


----------



## mrbill

wow... being a recruit with a spouse and 3 children writing this autobiography is no easy task.. I got MOST of it completed including work experience and why I joined the CF, and I was still over 500 words.. Had to cut out a lot of stuff and I pretty much kept it to the basics... Not much detail...


----------



## Offstar1029

Well this sucks I had no idea you have to write an autobiography. I'm definitely not going to get anywhere in that area; autobiography's are the worst thing for someone who doesn't have many memories of their life and can't remember much about their past. Does anyone know how long they're supposed to be?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> Well this sucks I had no idea you have to write an autobiography. I'm definitely not going to get anywhere in that area; autobiography's are the worst thing for someone who doesn't have many memories of their life and can't remember much about their past. Does anyone know how long they're supposed to be?



You could have just looked through this thread...

Instruction attached.

But it is not needed fpr the Recruiting Process. It is for when you arrive at BMQ


----------



## JoeDos

So I was reading over the package for Basic training and I noticed you're supposed to do an Autobiography about yourself, I was just wondering should it be done before leaving to BMQ?? Or would it be easier to write during BMQ?


----------



## Moore

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> So I was reading over the package for Basic training and I noticed you're supposed to do an Autobiography about yourself, I was just wondering should it be done before leaving to BMQ?? Or would it be easier to write during BMQ?



It's meant to be done before you go hence the reason it's in the Annex you need to complete before going to BMQ. Otherwise they would ask you to write it when you get there and have no mention of it in the Annex. I read on that thread that people usually have to redo them when they get there anyways if not redo it multiple times. It's used to give your staff an idea of who you are.

- mod edited to remove links that are now merged -


----------



## cwatson91

I'm currently on my BMQ course, don't put too much thought into it. Just do your best and closely follow instructions; your instructors will further assist you.


----------



## SRM2014

Does the autobiography have to read like a story or read like a wikipedia page. For example, "Did you ever join:
Cubs, Scouts, Cadets or Reserve (Marine, Army, Air);
how long?;
course taken;
rank; and
if not, what is the reason and previous military services?"

I was thinking of saying: I was in the Scouts for 8 years where I learned camping skills, orienteering, and first aid.

or should it be more like a story?


----------



## krimynal

it can be both , I had a girl on my SQ that wrote something along the lines of : 

On a nightmarish and dark night a scary creature gave birth by ripping her stomach out . that little creature was me.

Or something along these lines .... so I wouldn't recommended that because she had to redo it , but lets just say the staff did find that freaking hilarious ... that was basically the only story they had for the full week lol !


----------



## Ayrsayle

I'd strongly recommend against going too far with the artistic flair - Keep in mind that while it may seem entertaining to write it like a graphic novel, it will most certainly reflect on your professionalism.  

Would you wear a costume to your first day of basic? 

Your course staff are going to read it in order to get a better understanding of who you are and where you come from before joining and to be aware of particulars of your life.  Your staff will have lots of stories about what you get up to without anyone trying to draw attention to themselves.

Most military writing is concise and straightforward - a good habit to get into for later on in your career.

My two cents.


----------



## krimynal

yeah like I said , I wouldn't advise doing it , but some people did and it was okay.  Just stick with the regular format and no one is ever going to complain about it !


----------



## Moore

SRM2014 said:
			
		

> Does the autobiography have to read like a story or read like a wikipedia page. For example, "Did you ever join:
> Cubs, Scouts, Cadets or Reserve (Marine, Army, Air);
> how long?;
> course taken;
> rank; and
> if not, what is the reason and previous military services?"
> 
> I was thinking of saying: I was in the Scouts for 8 years where I learned camping skills, orienteering, and first aid.
> 
> or should it be more like a story?



Keep it short and simple and under 400 words. I literally just finished mine last night and for that question I had something along the lines of "I never joined Cubs, Scouts, Cadets or Reserves because they never sparked interest in me until recently and I'm the type of person that would want the full experience so I chose the regular force"


----------



## SRM2014

Thank you for the help. Under "leisure: what do you do for leisure? (philately, reading, music, photography, etc.); "

Should I mention computer games? Or will that make me seem like a loser?

And if so should I mention i play CSGO or is that going to make it seem like I joined because of FPS games?


----------



## Moore

SRM2014 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the help. Under "leisure: what do you do for leisure? (philately, reading, music, photography, etc.); "
> 
> Should I mention computer games? Or will that make me seem like a loser?
> 
> And if so should I mention i play CSGO or is that going to make it seem like I joined because of FPS games?



I don't even have a leisure spot on mine I don't think? Lol


----------



## fake penguin

SRM2014 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the help. Under "leisure: what do you do for leisure? (philately, reading, music, photography, etc.); "
> 
> Should I mention computer games? Or will that make me seem like a loser?
> 
> And if so should I mention i play CSGO or is that going to make it seem like I joined because of FPS games?



I can tell you a lot of privates and corporals I knew were into computer games. Did they lose interest in them when they became a NCO?, nope. I would not be shy about telling anyone in the military (if he/she asks) what your interests are.


----------



## Alderson

Edit - Nevermind.


----------



## TCBF

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> Well this sucks I had no idea you have to write an autobiography. I'm definitely not going to get anywhere in that area; autobiography's are the worst thing for someone who doesn't have many memories of their life and can't remember much about their past. Does anyone know how long they're supposed to be?



- If I was a Recruiting Officer and you told me you had no memories of your past, I would probably immediately and - in a post-modern sense - inappropriately label you as a fraud, a foreign plant, a drug addled derelict or a severe FAS example. All of which would mean that I would treat you with extreme courtesy and professionalism whilst mentally dumping your file under the short leg of the staff room coffee table. Better have your paper trail and documents in order.


----------



## Revan

So quick question... I got the joining instructions from my file manager a week or so ago (July 2014 version), read over them and saw the "write your autobiography on legal size lined paper and bring with you to BMOQ".  Went out and bought 500 sheets since that was the smallest amount Staples had and got it done.  Browsing the site here: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page and clicking on the PDF i noticed there is now a shorter, revised edition as of April 2015 and there is no longer any mention of the autobiography.

I have it done anyway and would rather show up and be told it's not required anymore, however it would be interesting to see if this requirement has indeed been removed.  Anyone with knowledge of the current situation able to shed some light on this?


----------



## baconk2

The joining instructions I received on Sept 25, 2015 also did not mention writing an Autobiography. Has this been removed from the requirements for BMQ? Please advise as I am leaving for St. Jean on Oct. 10th. 

Thank you,


----------



## BinRat55

Well, it's all about decisions here isn't it? I will PM DAA and maybe he knows, but when you all actually GET to basic, you won't have literally thousands of years of military experience at your finger tips - rely on your instinct.

MY instinct would tell me that if I received official correspondence from DND telling me exactly what to do, what to bring, how to act and there was no mention of performing heart surgery on my pet gerbil then I don't think I would go out an buy anaesthetic. See what I'm saying?

If your JIs don't ask for an autobiography - don't do one. If you are THAT nervous that it may be a typo, then DO one. It's 400 words - not difficult and can be completed in less than an hour. Months of agonizing over "Should I do one, or shouldn't I"... 

If a 400 word statement of your own lives causes that much stress, wait until you have to write Briefing Notes, Memos, Letters - PERs!!

DAA? Can you ascertain for these poor hang-ashores if there is an autobiography requirement anymore?


----------



## Revan

I am fairly certain they will make us write one when we get there.  I just figured they removed it from the joining instructions because they were making everyone rewrite it anyway, even though they did one before hand.  I wrote one anyway because my file manager gave me the old joining instructions before I found the new ones.  As BinRat55 stated it wasn't difficult to do, I just had to revise it a few times as the guidelines were producing way more than 400 words based on life experience.  I managed to shrink it after  few edits to 433 but its still within the 1.5 pages double spaced criteria.

I am fully expecting to have to rewrite it when I get there so maybe with a time crunch I can make it shorter but if you are worried just write one before you go.  At the very least  it will allow you to see what writing an autobiography is like, will give you a chance to practice and might ease your mind on the whole process.


----------



## BinRat55

The thing about the autobiography (which by the way is often required on other courses we go on) is not so much that we need to know your life story (although it is helpful when gleaning tidbits of personal data) but seeing where you are at from a grammatical / literary standpoint (i.e. can you put verbs where verbs should be, can you spell somewhat, do you write in "text" or plain English... As well, can you follow direction? As ordered, you MUST have... (this essay) and the criteria is ... (the essay content, length) on the day of your arrival...

We as staff watch who has it done. Even if it 75 words of mush, at the very least, they read the JIs and made an attempt. Communication skills.


----------



## DAA

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> DAA? Can you ascertain for these poor hang-ashores if there is an autobiography requirement anymore?



The autobiography used to be a requirement prior to arriving at BMQ and would be handed in to your course staff on your first day.  But I believe that this is now part of the training syllabus and is a homework exercise which is handed out the first week.


----------



## BinRat55

DAA said:
			
		

> The autobiography used to be a requirement prior to arriving at BMQ and would be handed in to your course staff on your first day.  But I believe that this is now part of the training syllabus and is a homework exercise which is handed out the first week.



You DAA best DAA!!

So to all about to embark on this journey - it's not a pass / fail in that there is no right or wrong answer. We get certain info from your "back story" as it were, but we also see how well you can take direction, and string words together to form a sentence. No worries - take it seriously, but do not stress. Take your time and do the best you can do.


----------



## Gunshark

At PRes weekend BMQ that started this fall, we were told to prepare a biography before arriving for the first weekend. But we all had to rewrite it by hand to be in line with the given template.


----------



## BinRat55

Can you share the given template? I am curious (just for curiosity sake...) but it may be helpful to those here about to start their PRes journey...


----------



## George Wallace

[

From Page 1 of this topic:




			
				Rounder said:
			
		

> This is right from the LFCATC web sight
> 
> 
> ASSIGNMENT - AUTOBIOGRAPHY
> 
> 1.	In an effort to become better acquainted, it is asked that you write an autobiography of approximately 200 words or more of your life to date.
> 
> 2.	The autobiography will be treated as CONFIDENTIAL and will be read only by those officers involved in your training.
> 
> 3.	It is designed only as an aid in assisting your course staff in getting to know you.
> 
> 4.	Listed below are a few of the points you should consider in writing your autobiography:
> 
> a.	Pre-School:
> 
> (1)	Place of Birth,
> (2)	Number in Family, and
> (3)	Rural or Town.
> 
> b.	School:
> 
> (1)	Sports played, awards won,
> (2)	Type of School (separate, public),
> (3)	County or town,
> (4)	Organizations belonged to and positions held, i.e. scouts,
> cubs, cadets, student council, and
> (5)	Final grade attained.
> 
> c.	Family member's occupations and accomplishments.
> 
> d.	When did you leave school and for what reasons?
> 
> e.	What were your parents, brothers and sisters feelings about your 			decision to join the Canadian Forces?
> 
> f.	What made you decide to join the Reserves?
> 
> g.	What are your career ambitions in the Canadian Forces?
> 
> h.	What is your Military Occupation Code (MOC) i.e. Infantry, 				Armoured, Cook etc, and why did you choose it?
> 
> j.	What do you expect to be your ultimate accomplishment in the 				Canadian Forces?
> 
> 5.	Please write clearly.


----------



## BinRat55

... which I read, however I was thrown by the date (2004) given this particular template is over 10 years old, I just thought it may have changed a little... or a lot...


----------



## Gunshark

Sure thing.

The autobiography instructions given to us this fall were somewhat different from above. Note this is for part-time PRes BMQ, and may only be applicable within my Brigade. Needless to say, you should always follow instructions of your direct chain of command.

Here's what was sent to us by email prior to start date concerning autobiography:

--> Candidates attending course are to prepare an autobiography consisting of a minimum of 500 words either typed or in their own legible handwriting.  The autobiography will be double-spaced on 8½ by 11 inch white paper, lined if the autobiography is hand written.  On arrival, it will be handed to the course staff and treated as a Protected document.  It will be read only by those involved with the candidate’s training and is designed only as an aid in assisting the course staff in getting to know the candidate.  It must be stressed that this essay is part of the candidate’s first impression they present to staff.  It is an assignment which must be completed and handed in to course staff on your first evening of course.

Listed below are a few of the points which should be considered in writing the autobiography:

a.	Personal:

(1)	Place of birth; and

(2)	Family size;

b.	Education:

(1)	Sports played and awards won;

(2)	Type of school, i.e. public, private or separate;

(3)	Organizations belonged to and positions held, i.e. scouts, cadets, student council, etc; and

(4)	Final grade attained;

c.	What made you decide to join the military;

d.	What do you expect to be your ultimate accomplishment in the military; and

e.	Any other information that would assist the course staff in getting to know you. <--

What ended up happening was we first got involved with other things like paperwork, getting our kit issued, etc., and in the process of lugging everything around most of our autobiography papers became all wrinkly and not presentable. So we were told to rewrite them neatly by hand on lined paper. We were given a template to follow. I don't have it now, but it was just simple instructions, e.g. where your name and service number goes, where page number goes, how to start a new paragraph, etc.

You will receive all instructions when the time comes. And if you don't, you can confirm with your chain of command. The instructions can change at any moment too, and you will need to adjust on the fly. But it's no big deal.

Happy holidays! :christmas happy:


----------



## BinRat55

Thanks Gunshark!


----------



## c_canuk

I can't believe this thread is still growing. The autobiography is on the top ten least demanding things you'll have to do on bmq somewhere between sleep and laundry.


----------



## ZKC

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Sure thing.
> 
> The autobiography instructions given to us this fall were somewhat different from above. Note this is for part-time PRes BMQ, and may only be applicable within my Brigade. Needless to say, you should always follow instructions of your direct chain of command.
> 
> Here's what was sent to us by email prior to start date concerning autobiography:
> 
> --> Candidates attending course are to prepare an autobiography consisting of a minimum of 500 words either typed or in their own legible handwriting.  The autobiography will be double-spaced on 8½ by 11 inch white paper, lined if the autobiography is hand written.  On arrival, it will be handed to the course staff and treated as a Protected document.  It will be read only by those involved with the candidate’s training and is designed only as an aid in assisting the course staff in getting to know the candidate.  It must be stressed that this essay is part of the candidate’s first impression they present to staff.  It is an assignment which must be completed and handed in to course staff on your first evening of course.
> 
> Listed below are a few of the points which should be considered in writing the autobiography:
> 
> a.	Personal:
> 
> (1)	Place of birth; and
> 
> (2)	Family size;
> 
> b.	Education:
> 
> (1)	Sports played and awards won;
> 
> (2)	Type of school, i.e. public, private or separate;
> 
> (3)	Organizations belonged to and positions held, i.e. scouts, cadets, student council, etc; and
> 
> (4)	Final grade attained;
> 
> c.	What made you decide to join the military;
> 
> d.	What do you expect to be your ultimate accomplishment in the military; and
> 
> e.	Any other information that would assist the course staff in getting to know you. <--
> 
> What ended up happening was we first got involved with other things like paperwork, getting our kit issued, etc., and in the process of lugging everything around most of our autobiography papers became all wrinkly and not presentable. So we were told to rewrite them neatly by hand on lined paper. We were given a template to follow. I don't have it now, but it was just simple instructions, e.g. where your name and service number goes, where page number goes, how to start a new paragraph, etc.
> 
> You will receive all instructions when the time comes. And if you don't, you can confirm with your chain of command. The instructions can change at any moment too, and you will need to adjust on the fly. But it's no big deal.
> 
> Happy holidays! :christmas happy:



Sorry for digging up an old thread but I recently received the joining instructions for a PRes BMQ and there was no mention of an autobiography. Is this normal?


----------



## Gunshark

ZKC said:
			
		

> Sorry for digging up an old thread but I recently received the joining instructions for a PRes BMQ and there was no mention of an autobiography. Is this normal?



Yeah, don't worry about it, you will be given bio instructions while on course. You will have to write, and re-write, and possibly again re-write it. It will be a sh!t show that will turn into a funny memory.


----------

